# Teaching FAM/NFP



## anjanetteopal (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone know an other ways to get started as a teacher besides BOMA and couple to couple?


----------



## InstinctiveMom (Jul 12, 2004)

You could start a support group and help share your knowledge that way!


----------



## Hellga (Apr 16, 2008)

i'm thinking about posting some flyers about it at local businesses (i live in a town of only 600 residents, so i may not get much interest) and then just holding informal seminar-type classes with lots of instructional flyers handed out, and maybe some fun stuff like bowls of egg whites, lotion, etc. to show what the different types of cm look/feel like. hopefully it's not a copyrighted technique or anything, where you have to be a certified instructor to even mention it to a group :-/


----------



## anjanetteopal (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, I dunno. I've taught it informally for free before but I'm kinda thinking I'd like the extra income and I'm afraid I'd need certification for that. The class for the Billings Method is $500 though and I can't find anywhere else that certifies.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

bumping for more ideas. I want to do the same thing.


----------



## anjanetteopal (Jul 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## anjanetteopal (Jul 12, 2007)

Found two recently:

If you are a health care provider already you can take classes here: http://www.marquette.edu/nursing/NFP/Teacher.shtml

Otherwise there's this: http://www.nwfs.org/nfpteacher.htm

I don't think either one in feasible for me, but hope it helps someone!


----------



## Jaysfamily (Jun 5, 2008)

You can also look into the Creighton Method. I think you can find information through the Pope Paul VI Institute, or through Fertility Centers of America websites. It's expensive and takes longer to learn.


----------

